# All Slavic Languages: raz- as a prefix



## ThomasK

Is it correct that raz- is a common Slavic prefix? Does it mean something like 'from', or 'out of'?

Applications;
-  I just bumped into /razdora/. Can you analyse that into two parts?
-  And if I am not mistaken, there is also a verb like explaining that begins with /raz/ (and the second part being something like sunlight, or ...). Is that correct?


----------



## ajitam

Yes, it's, a common and productive prefix. _raz_- forms words where the meaning amounts to taking something _apart_, _splitting_, _cutting_, and or doing some similar action (but also _spreading_ something, etc). In SC, the prefix can also be found in words beginning with _ras-_ (z > s), e.g.

_raspasti_ - to fall apart (noun _raspad_)
_raspetljati_ - to unravel, to untie

I don't know about the word _razdora_ but there's _razdor_ in SC and its meaning is _split_, _division_, _dispute_. This comes from _razderati_, _raz- + derati_ with _derati_ meaning _to tear_.

As for the last part, maybe _rasvijetliti_? (_to light up_, _to cast light on_, _to clear up_)


----------



## ThomasK

That is a perfect answer. Thanks a lot! I got all the information I wanted!


----------



## francisgranada

In the Western Slavic languages (Polish, Czech, Slovak)  this prefix has the form _roz-. _


----------



## ilocas2

francisgranada said:


> In the Western Slavic languages (Polish, Czech, Slovak)  this prefix has the form _roz-. _



in Slovak there is also ráz-

for example Slovak: rázcestie, Czech: rozcestí


----------



## francisgranada

ilocas2 said:


> in Slovak there is also ráz-
> for example Slovak: rázcestie, Czech: rozcestí


Yes, indeed. Perhaps also _rázporok _belongs to this category (I don't know the etymology of this word). It would be interesting to know why these "exceptions" ...


----------



## ibogi

Corresponds well to german prefix zer-

zerfallen - raspasti se
zerstören - razoriti
zerbrechen - razbiti


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi ThomasK. 





> Does it mean something like 'from', or 'out of'?


In Czech, the verbal prefix "roz(e)" doesn't express "out of" or "from", but it conveys several different meanings, as shown here (cokdybysme.net):





> PREFIX roz
> a) movement away, in different directions; b) dividing or breaking up; c) reversal or undoing (returning to a previous state); d) beginning of an action; e) reaching full measure.
> 1. Papír *rozt*rhal na kousky. [trhat] _He tore the paper into pieces (b)_; 2. Obálka se *roz*lepila. [lepit] _The envelope came unstuck (c)_; 3. Během přednášky se profesor *roz*mluvil. [mluvit] _In the lecture the professor really got into his stride (e)_; 4. Listonoš už *roz*nesl všechny dopisy. [nést] _The postman has delivered all his letters (a/e)_; 5. Lidé se *roze*šli po svém. [jít] _People went their own ways (a)_; 6. Někdo tu houbu *roz*šlápl. [šlapat/šlápnout] _Someone has trampled the mushroom to pieces (b); _7. Vrchní vrstva půdy už *roz*mrzla. [mrznout] _The top layer of earth has already thawed out (e)_; 8. Pořádně se *roz*pršelo. [pršet]  _The rain has started coming down heavily (d)_; 9. Oheň se ještě úplně ne*roz*hořel. [hořet] _The fire hasn't completely got going yet (e)_;  10. Papíry *roz*házel po místnosti. [hodit] _He was throwing papers round the room (a)_; 11. Nemůžete *roz*svítit? [svítit] _Can you put/turn/switch the lights on? (d)._


Původně chtěl se svými společníky jít normální cestou, pak se ale *roz*myslel. _He originally intended to go the normal way with the rest of his group, but then changed his mind (c); _děkujeme za dopis, moc nás *roze*smál a udělal velkou radost. _Thanks for your letter which really got us laughing and made us very happy (d); _Syn zatím žádné boty nemá, ale on se ještě ne*roz*chodil, je mu 14 měsíců. _My son hasn't got any shoes yet because he isn't really walking all that much, he's 14 months old (e)_; Je nutné nové boty postupně *roz*chodit. _You need to gradually wear in new shoes (d); _Dvě pětisetové bitvy Federera ne*roz*hodí. Jsem teď *roze*hraný, řekl. _Two five-set battles won't upset Federer. (c) "I've got into _[AmE hit]_ my stride now," he said. (e)
_
The Russian verbal prefix раз/рас conveys several of these meanings too. You can read something about it here: _The meaning of verbs with prefix “раз-\рас-” and postfix “-ся” _(stackexchange.com).


----------



## Awwal12

francisgranada said:


> In the Western Slavic languages (Polish, Czech, Slovak)  this prefix has the form _roz-. _


Technically in the East Slavic languages as well, but akanye combined with the Church Slavonic written tradition turn it into raz- (or ras-) most of the time for Russian and Belarusian. Still cf. Rus. ро́звальни, ро́знь, ро́зница, ро́зыгрыш, ро́спуск etc.


----------

